# Gold and Silver, Really?



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

I've got a question...........
I hear a lot about people buying up small amounts of gold and silver to use for buying things in the event that TSHF.
Is this really feasable? Here's what I'm getting at: I have an apple that will feed me breakfast, along comes a stranger
with a small silver bar and ask's if I would be willing to sell/trade for my apple. Now, I'm hungry and I only have a few
apples; would I really be tempted to trade food for a useless (come on now) piece metal? That is after all what it is.....
So called precious metals and money are the same thing and when TSHF not only will currency be worthless in my opinion
so will the precious metals; you can't hunt, cook, or sleep with a piece of useless metal.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

in a True SHTF, Lead and brass will be worth it's weight in Gold and silver. with a little back powder between the two. Heck that apple will be worth way more than silver or gold. Personally I don't get the whole silver and gold thing for a true SHTF. there are going to be alot of things worth way more.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

The gold and silver are for after SHTF...a means of trying to keep some of the wealth that a person has accumulated. Of course it's secondary to actually *surviving* SHTF...so if you're buying gold and silver before beans and bullets...good luck.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

There is that point of SHTF where silver and gold would have little value over food, water, good shelter, defense/safety, etc.

However there are two points in which gold and silver could be quite valuable - in the very begginning. NO one can tell how 
SHTF might occur. Would it be instant like an EMP or would it take 6 months for our economy to deteriorate into pure hell?
No one knows - if its the later silver and gold would have significant value in that first six months - we'd probably see its 
value reported on the rise dramatically - especially if we began suffering hyper inflation. There are reports of Jewish people
in Germany during the onset of the holocaust using gold bullion to buy their safe passage out of the country - clearly it can
have dramatic value - hence save you life.

After SHTF I predict our capitalist roots will shine through; and in that we'll need a monetary system. I'm not about to 
trust one printed up - we've already been through that - but I'd trust silver and gold so long as I could identify it as real
and not worry about it being fake - IE pre 64 US coins, government minted coins like Maple Leafs / Eagles, etc. I think
in a post SHTF world these will be used to pay for labor, buy large ticket items like working equipment/vehicles, and 
even land.

PS. Someone comes to me and wants to trade ammunition will probably scare me a whole lot more than someone that
has a traditional silver coin. And I also notice the typical "you can't eat" silver/gold comments usually come from those
who don't have it.



Gary said:


> I've got a question...........
> I hear a lot about people buying up small amounts of gold and silver to use for buying things in the event that TSHF.
> Is this really feasable? Here's what I'm getting at: I have an apple that will feed me breakfast, along comes a stranger
> with a small silver bar and ask's if I would be willing to sell/trade for my apple. Now, I'm hungry and I only have a few
> ...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Gary said:


> I've got a question...........
> I hear a lot about people buying up small amounts of gold and silver to use for buying things in the event that TSHF.
> Is this really feasable? Here's what I'm getting at: I have an apple that will feed me breakfast, along comes a stranger
> with a small silver bar and ask's if I would be willing to sell/trade for my apple. Now, I'm hungry and I only have a few
> ...


It's whatever is right for you. I buy silver in small amounts a time. You are correct that when the SHTF silver and gold will be useless. But what about afterward? Ok, you have an apple. But what about other needs? How do you plan to get what you don't have? Are you just gonna take what you need? Will someone else to that to you? You may have other things that you can trade. But what if no one needs what you have and you still have a need for whatever reason? How would you plan to handle that?


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Imo, gold and silver are worthless. Food, hygeinic, alcohol, etc are worth what gold is today.
Like alluded to, what is all of fort knox to me if I'm hungry?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I hear a lot about people buying up small amounts of gold and silver to use for buying things in the event that TSHF.
Is this really feasable? Here's what I'm getting at: I have an apple that will feed me breakfast, along comes a stranger
with a small silver bar and ask's if I would be willing to sell/trade for my apple. Now, I'm hungry and I only have a few
apples; would I really be tempted to trade food for a useless (come on now) piece metal? That is after all what it is.....
So called precious metals and money are the same thing and when TSHF not only will currency be worthless in my opinion

I agree with you that food, water, and shelter are key to survival. An example were the gold and silver are important is when events leading up to TSHF and times after TSHF. An example would be let say a person has all their savings in the bank or in the excepted paper money and the government anounces that all paper money is worthless and must be turned in for the new government printed money at $10 old money for $1 new money exchange rate. Gold and Silver are valuable world wide and have held their value thru the worst of times. If you are looking for a stable conservative investment it's hard to beat gold and silver but if your looking for barter material for TSHF, I would think guns, bullets, and survival needs would be better.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

If that same guy walked up to you with a handful of bullets that would work in your gun would you trade it then. If the answer is yes then.....
I have silver/gold at the low end of my prep needs list but it would be nice to have a few of the small bars for after the SHTF calmed down. Thats when they would become valuable again IMO.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Again, gold and silver are stores of wealth. Bullets, alcohol and tampons are not. While one may have them on hand for barter, they are consumed and ghey evdntually deteriorate.
Silver and gold are means by which wealth may be transported, a standard for trade and ways with which wealth may be passed to future generations.

This has been understood through the millenia, during good times and continental chaos. You might not be able to grasp the concept, but that changes nothing at all. You will still be wise to store these items. Especially considering we are entering a time when national economies are in turmoil and the status of the dollar is quickly declining.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

yzingerr said:


> Imo, gold and silver are worthless. Food, hygeinic, alcohol, etc are worth what gold is today.
> Like alluded to, what is all of fort knox to me if I'm hungry?


Give me an ounce of silver and I will feed you for two days.

By the way, nobody said forgo bullets for silver. Hungry? Shoot something.

Sheesh.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Silver and gold will have value as a medium of exchange for goods and services when paper money has lost most or all of its value. It will allow for payment for those goods and services. For example, if a trench needs to be dug and food is available, people could be paid in silver, which then could be exchanged for food. People will not dig for the junk paper money, but if food can be bought with silver, and silver is offered for pay, people will dig, so they can eat.

You could pay them all with food, but silver and gold do not require anything be done to them (such as keep them fresh and not rotten) that food cannot offer. Plus food for 500 diggers takes up a lot of space. 500 pieces of silver fits in a box.

It would become currency again, in short.

Besides, everyone knows it has value, largely based on people's greed and desire to obtain something others see as precious.


----------



## CoastalGardens (Jan 1, 2013)

Gary said:


> I've got a question...........
> I hear a lot about people buying up small amounts of gold and silver to use for buying things in the event that TSHF.
> Is this really feasable? Here's what I'm getting at: I have an apple that will feed me breakfast, along comes a stranger
> with a small silver bar and ask's if I would be willing to sell/trade for my apple. Now, I'm hungry and I only have a few
> ...


I stand somewhere in the middle. I am not buying any gold/silver at today's prices. But I'm not selling the gold/silver jewelry and coins I've had since the 1980's either. I buy whatever I can get the best value at the time. Right now it's things on clearance like camping, hunting, and fishing supplies.


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

#Ripon: Damn straight I don't have any, I'm a hunter/gatherer, not a slave to money. My bills get paid and like everyone else at the end of the week all I have left are more bills! What is that silver coin going to do for you? Who's going to decide what it's worth? You? Come on, like I said before, it's useless metal. The "governments" determine the value of their currency (which includes gold and silver), same goes for diamonds. And I gotta tell you, if I'm hungry and you need some work done, I don't have a problem doing your work but I'll be damned if, instead of food, I would do it for a metal that I either have to travel 2??? miles to spend or just can not use period----like wesley762 said, "Lead and brass will be worth more than silver and gold." Thanks for your opinion, it is much appreciated. #oswegoscott: I'm glad to see that some people still like to act like 5 year olds and call others names or put them down! I was just asking a question. don't like it? Move on.

May We All Survive but the Zombies
Gary


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

As for everyone else, thank you, you've given me something to think about. I guess IF you're not carrying around too much of it it won't weigh you down much. And I can also see where it would be useful should a reasonable facsimile of a civilized society be created. How's that for close minded!

May We All Survive but the Zombies
Peace
Gary


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> I think you've already made up your mind to be narrow minded. So,why bother with this post?


If you read his post, he has made a statement regarding his feelings towards gold/silver stockpiling...but is asking what your thoughts regarding it are. As a civil society, we seek knowledge through questions and the knowledge of others. I too dont believe in stockpiling metal (other than round lead balls with gunpowder behind them!), but am interested to hear why others do. Hell, maybe someone's opinion might change my thinking!?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

There does seem to be a trait there; those who have it like to point out its not worth anything. Those who do seem to think it will be worth plenty / fortune. I think the truth will be in the middle.

Right now there are many "preparations" I would rather have then a $33/$34 one ounce silver coin. That is just my position in life. 
But I can say that because I bought the coin years ago - decades ago actually. I sold a few last year - bought a solar system and
a well with the money. How'd I do? I wouldn't have been able to without the purchases of silver I made decades back. I just
don't see how people can declare it worthless - especially when they don't have any.



Gary said:


> #Ripon: Damn straight I don't have any, I'm a hunter/gatherer, not a slave to money. My bills get paid and like everyone else at the end of the week all I have left are more bills! What is that silver coin going to do for you? Who's going to decide what it's worth? You? Come on, like I said before, it's useless metal. The "governments" determine the value of their currency (which includes gold and silver), same goes for diamonds. And I gotta tell you, if I'm hungry and you need some work done, I don't have a problem doing your work but I'll be damned if, instead of food, I would do it for a metal that I either have to travel 2??? miles to spend or just can not use period----like wesley762 said, "Lead and brass will be worth more than silver and gold." Thanks for your opinion, it is much appreciated. #oswegoscott: I'm glad to see that some people still like to act like 5 year olds and call others names or put them down! I was just asking a question. don't like it? Move on.
> 
> May We All Survive but the Zombies
> Gary


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree. Goods will be the new currency. No one is going to want to carry heavy gold/silver around - where are you going to cash it in? and for what? I think it is a good investment - but barter in the end of the world - it is useless

I have a bunch of silver coins, but I have been collecting those since I was about 7 years old. Maybe 100 various coins - if they can get me more useful items in trade, ill do it in a second.
Here is what I think will be high end currency
- coffee, alcohol and cigarettes - vices that people have now will be even more so in a bad situation
- food - this goes without saying. Also, thinking long term - fruit and vegetable seeds.
- comfort items - diapers for families with babies - people laugh at this when I bring it up, but where will they get diapers. i have a few small packs of 5 diapers from the dollar store for trade and if I need bandages. basic food staples - flour, sugar, cooking oil, salt/pepper. body soap, shampoo, dish soap, soap for cleaning clothes too. 
- fishing tackle - hooks, line, etc. I have a ton of this - probably 5000+ hooks and miles of fishing line. Id bet that 5 hooks and 25ft of line would be worth a few things in trade. Very easy to sit and catch small fish all day long with a few hooks and line.
- fuel - gas, diesel, kerosene, lamp oil. These will be huge. Think about the road warrior movies.


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

I only say it's worthless because it's true value in society is dertermined by greed and because there is nothing, and I mean nothing, that it is useful for OTHER than trade......i.e. you can't make tools with it, you're right you can't eat it, and it's not going to make you sleep any better. Remember IF the SHTF I and other's like me may not value your gold and silver as much as you do. And when I'm done learning how to cast my own bullets lead is what I will value most, with that I will be able to get and defend what I need! Thanks everyone this has been interesting.

May We All Survive but the Zombies
Peace
Gary


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bennettvm said:


> I agree. Goods will be the new currency. No one is going to want to carry heavy gold/silver around - where are you going to cash it in? and for what? I think it is a good investment - but barter in the end of the world - it is useless
> 
> I have a bunch of silver coins, but I have been collecting those since I was about 7 years old. Maybe 100 various coins - if they can get me more useful items in trade, ill do it in a second.
> Here is what I think will be high end currency
> ...


I think you are missing a very big point in your thought process, when it comes to silver and gold. Gary is missing it, too.

What makes silver and gold different than fishing tackle, chopped wood, five gallons of gas, a killed and dressed deer, a herd of cattle, etc.?

If you say it is because silver and gold are transportable and can be used for trade, you are correct. If you say that they are money and not currency, you are correct, again! If you say there is a reason they have been used for thousands of years because of this, you win the prize.

If you also know there is a reason governments and banks around the world are hoarding the precious metals, you are seeing something that is an important indicator of things to come.

As some have a propensity for saying, you are now charged with the knowledge. If you prefer to ignore it, you do so at your own detriment.

My question is, will this same topic come up again? Two other threads of the same nature weren't even rolled off the active topics list before this one came up. Do people read before posting?


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

#oswegoscott, what's your problem? I didn't come on here to get PC lesson's from you! AND I did ASK a question! Is your problem that I expressed my "current" opinion on the subject? I'm sorry, I didn't know I had to run my opinions and questions by you before I posted them. Do me a favor......back the hell off! and don't bother clicking on any post I make in the future. I don't need your flack and you're not really worth the time it's taking to write this. I'm here to get idea's and knowledge from my brothers and sisters in the prepper culture and you DEFINATELY don't want to be include in that family. Maybe you should find a nice quilting bee to join. Talk about knit picky. Why don't we cry a little more! IF you didn't want to comment who the hell asked you!? If you want to sit there and attack people now, I'd hate to see you when you're three days into a SHTF situation. I'm sorry, if that's all you have time to do......then you've got too much time on your hands, go do some preps and leave me alone!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Doesn't work that way, Gary. You don't determine who may and may not read and post.

You might want to back off and take a self-check moment. You begin in an antagonistic manner and your bait gets a nibble. Change baits if you are looking for different sorts of fish.

If you want more information on this topic, read more rather than knock thousands of years of track record. There are two other threads that are still current where you can get info, if you are really interested. To be honest, I doubt you are. Why do I think that? For the same reason you raised Scott's hackles. Again, I suggest a mirror.

Off to work, have a good evening!


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> Doesn't work that way, Gary. You don't determine who may and may not read and post.


Duuuhhh, Look pretty rock! That's all it is!
If you don't like the subject matter, have responed to it many times, WHO cares!? MOVE on and don't respond it's as simple as that. I'm not here to be harrassed and attacked for asking a [email protected][email protected]$$# question. I have LOOKED that the other feeds and didn't see any that had any provocative questions so I didn't read them, NO. Maybe that's because all anybody wanted to talk about at that time was the worthless pos Obama! My question was posed the way it was ON PURPOSE. I WANTED to get feedback NOT bullshit harrassment at an elementary school level. Sorry, I'm Nobody's DoorMat and will NOT just lay down and take a beating without responding.

And I'm not the one with the "chip". I didn't go on your post and harrass you, you came to me.......so man up!


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> That rock has a thousand uses in computers,medicine,technology and every day life---NOT to mention as money for thousands of years. Type "uses for silver" in your search bar.
> Then come back and try to intelligently argue against silver.


Lol, you're so funny. We're not talking about NOW, we're talking about in a SHTF situation. WHO'S going to build your computers, where are you going to get the power to run the factories. We're talking about when you are carrying your BOB, how much of that weight are you going to sacrifice for a pretty rock. We're talking about when you're sitting in your BOL for two years what good will it do you? Come on, I'm not the uninteligent one in this conversation by any means! I know what it's used for today, I know what value neanderthals like you have put on the pretty rock. What I don't know is why somebody would come on here and attack me for no reason other than to make themselves feel superior?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gary said:


> Duuuhhh, Look pretty rock! That's all it is!
> If you don't like the subject matter, have responed to it many times, WHO cares!? MOVE on and don't respond it's as simple as that. I'm not here to be harrassed and attacked for asking a [email protected][email protected]$$# question. I have LOOKED that the other feeds and didn't see any that had any provocative questions so I didn't read them, NO. Maybe that's because all anybody wanted to talk about at that time was the worthless pos Obama! My question was posed the way it was ON PURPOSE. I WANTED to get feedback NOT bullshit harrassment at an elementary school level. Sorry, I'm Nobody's DoorMat and will NOT just lay down and take a beating without responding.
> 
> And I'm not the one with the "chip". I didn't go on your post and harrass you, you came to me.......so man up!


I see your one and only desire is to be combative, as you continue to do so.
As was pointed out, you started this thread in an antagonistic, judgemental manner. Your question as rhetoric and your claim that no other thread covered this is false.
Rather, it is nothing more than a response to a thread crafted as a new thread.

Again, your attitude miiiight be a stumbling block for your stated goals. At this point, it is clear to me that, in the case of this topic, your mind is set and you are certain you have the answers. Run with that, it means nothing to me, certainly not worth knucklepounding on this tablet I have to use here while at work.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gary said:


> Lol, you're so funny. We're not talking about NOW, we're talking about in a SHTF situation. WHO'S going to build your computers, where are you going to get the power to run the factories. We're talking about when you are carrying your BOB, how much of that weight are you going to sacrifice for a pretty rock. We're talking about when you're sitting in your BOL for two years what good will it do you? Come on, I'm not the uninteligent one in this conversation by any means! I know what it's used for today, I know what value neanderthals like you have put on the pretty rock. What I don't know is why somebody would come on here and attack me for no reason other than to make themselves feel superior?


Yes, brainiac, the computers were an issue 5 thousand years ago. 2 thousand years ago. He last century. 
Yes, we are saying to buy only silver and gold (by the way, they are not rocks, oh smart one) and prepare in no other way.

Up, you merely want to argue.


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> As was pointed out, you started this thread in an antagonistic, judgemental manner. Your question as rhetoric and your claim that no other thread covered this is false.


First, the positive feedback that I recieved on this post HAS changed my mind........I do believe that purchasing a couple of ounces of gold MIGHT be a good idea!
Second, I NEVER said that, "No other thread covered this subject.", I said that no other thread caught my eye as interesting, obviously mine did. You responded didn't you? But YOU DIDN'T need to be rude about it!
Third, as I stated before, "DON'T LIKE IT? MOVE ON!". Quit wasting my time with your ignorant, "close minded" post's!

Who's the one that want's to argue? I didn't start this harrassment and I'm not the one that didn't learn from their mommy that if you can't say something nice shut up! I know that in it's pure form it's not a rock, duh, why don't you do your own homework, these day's it's not just found laying on top of the ground, it's seperated from the ROCK that it's stuck in, you know it's actually called ORE these days! So, who's the "brainiac" now! Just go away!

May We All Survive but the Zombies
Peace
Gary


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Gary I don't like to apply labels, but when you mentioned " greed " you could take that word out and put in " capitalist.". Could you not? And I noticed you referenced the BoB and BoL. Fair enough, but how long is your BoB in use? Mine 360 miles then I keep it in case I have to leave my BoL but I don't expect to. You may live well in a nomadic style never needing anything from any one, but I have a sincere intent on over producing. When I over produce, hay, wheat, horses and cattle I am going to want something in return for those. If you spend your time preparing for SHTF why not prepare for later or after? I do that and relish in the thought of being able to help a lot of people. Now what do you think would be fair for me to take for the animals I'll raise and crops I'll grow?


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Gary I don't like to apply labels, but when you mentioned " greed " you could take that word out and put in " capitalist.". Could you not? And I noticed you referenced the BoB and BoL. Fair enough, but how long is your BoB in use? Mine 360 miles then I keep it in case I have to leave my BoL but I don't expect to. You may live well in a nomadic style never needing anything from any one, but I have a sincere intent on over producing. When I over produce, hay, wheat, horses and cattle I am going to want something in return for those. If you spend your time preparing for SHTF why not prepare for later or after? I do that and relish in the thought of being able to help a lot of people. Now what do you think would be fair for me to take for the animals I'll raise and crops I'll grow?


Now see, that's a valid arguement. And it's not put out there with a negative intent. I see where you're coming from, but in a true SHTF situation I believe that I will be able to find all the gold or silver that I need just by rumaging through abandoned buildings; I can't see/believe that anybody is going to bug out carrying 5+ lbs. of gold or silver, there will be a lot left behind by those that have died or moved on. And there are also the less savory ways of getting it, but I don't value it enough to take someone's life for it. If that were the case I'd be doing it to get their guns and bullets and MRE's; the "precious metals" would just be a plus. As far as the "greed" issue, yes I could call it "capitalism", but is it NOT true that capitalism is driven more by greed than the desire to do good for others? You know the old adage, the one with the most wins? That seem's to be the very definition of greed. Thank you for this positive feedback.

May We All Survive but the Zombies
Peace
Gary


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

Gary said:


> I've got a question...........
> I hear a lot about people buying up small amounts of gold and silver to use for buying things in the event that TSHF.
> Is this really feasable?


I never meant to imply that those that were buying "small" amounts of gold were trying to hoard it; I just wanted to know roughly how much "precious metal" is enough in a bug out/SHTF situation. And I posed the question in the manner I did to peak interest in the subject and get the pro's and con's of the subject. I want to expand my way of thinking; that's why I posted this thread. Some were positive even if they disagreed with me, and there were a few that took issue with both the fact that I posted this tread at all and the way I asked my question. I have expanded my way of thinking and now think (not because of anything the rude people said) that a few ounces of "precious metal" Might be a good idea, it sure as hell won't hurt to carry a couple of ounces. But "precious metal's" are not at the top of my bug out supplies list and a human life isn't worth any amount of gold to me. Thank you.

May We All Survive but the Zombies
Peace
Gary


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> Gary,your purpose is just to tell the precious metal holders that they are,in your opinion, a bunch of assholes.
> How about YOU manning up and admitting that fact?


See that's just it, I'm NOT, I'm asking a legitimate question. I'm not calling anybody anything, I'm not the one that started throwing names around, you are when you called me narrow minded! 
This is all just a miscommunication as well as an opportunity to beat up on someone that disagree's with YOUR value of precious metals. Yes, if you're going forgo survival equipment in lue of precious metals I do think you might be a little foolish, but that's all! To each his own, we all have our priorities; that doesn't mean bullying others is the way to change their minds or that other's aren't allowed to have opposite opinions!

May We All Survive but the Zombies
Peace
Gary


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> I think you've already made up your mind to be narrow minded. So,why bother with this post?


You see this is where you started attacking me personally for no good reason.

May We All Survive but the Zombies
Peace
Gary


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

GEE. I thought we were all adults on here. 

That being said, I think gold and silver are a worthwhile investment. BUT. I also don't think it should be anyones primary purchase for a SHTF situation, pre or post. As a store of value, it will be worth something, as mentioned in several posts.
I think it is obvious that food, water, and the other necessities of life should come first. Having extra for trading or bartering is a good idea as well. Of course, you need to be able to protect these as well.
My .02


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> What are you,like 16?


Kinda been wondering the same thing myself. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

No asshole, I'm big enough and old enough to do what I have to do if pushed! You still don't get it do you? YOU are the one that started this shit! And I will NEVER back down from you if you want to continue coming at me this way. This is my final word on the subject and will not respond to anymore of your silly ass 3 grader post's.


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

I promise, if I do I'll sniper your ass before you know what happened!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Enough.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Gary that isn't really appropriate is it? I thought the idea of a prepping forum was to discuss prepping ideas 
and even develop positive relationships. We all know that relationships in a SHTF world are worth as much
as gold, silver and bullets. To suggest killing other preppers - I hope you can edit that post.



Gary said:


> I promise, if I do I'll sniper your ass before you know what happened!


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have been following this but didn't want to engage in the argument that developed. I am disheartened that this thread has developed in to cursing and threats of violence. Whether we agree on the original issue of having precious metals is now lost in the fight that has ensued. That doesn't serve any of us well.


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Gary that isn't really appropriate is it? I thought the idea of a prepping forum was to discuss prepping ideas
> and even develop positive relationships. We all know that relationships in a SHTF world are worth as much
> as gold, silver and bullets. To suggest killing other preppers - I hope you can edit that post.


That's what I thought too Ripon! But someone has decided to take issue with me for no reason, and I'm not spineless. As I have said many times to this idiot, that the only reason I posted this thread was to get information and learn. His only purpose in posting on my thread was to feel superior. He's the one that has been inappropriate, but no I don't wish to kill other preppers! Every time this idiot has posted he has twisted my words or has miss-quoted me completely. I have stated several times already that I would not kill for profit; I would only kill in defense of what's mine. That said I'm done with this crap. He can go live his life and I'll live mine and in the end we'll see who survives. I had plenty of POLITE responses to my thread, you don't see ME attacking them do you? NO! I was attacked first and will not be the first to back down just because someone disagree's with my opinion. Of which I have also stated, long ago, that the positive opposite feedback I've recieved has opened my eyes to the possible importance of precious metal in the event that the SHTF; but this guy refuses to let it go, he doesn't understand that IF he doesn't like the subject matter of a thread no one is holding a gun to his head to respond rudely! As my tag states, I wish everyone but the zombies to survive and peace to all. I'm not looking for a fight but I'm not going to back away from one either, AND as a man you can I'm sure understand that.

May We All Survive but the Zombies
Peace
Gary


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Enough, already.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

This thread reminds me of something. Oh, yeah, this:


----------

